# Civil Service test no longer needed for top police job



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*Civil Service test no longer needed for top police job*

*State OKs Shrewsbury petition*
*By Rushmie Kalke TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*

​
*
SHREWSBURY- *The petition to remove the Shrewsbury police chief's position from the Civil Service system was approved by the state Legislature on Tuesday, the last step in making the change.

In November, elected town meeting members voted to remove the position from Civil Service when the town hires a replacement for Chief A. Wayne Sampson, who plans to retire Dec. 31 after 34 years with the department.

The town has hired chiefs under the state's Civil Service law since 1928. Town Manager Daniel J. Morgardo asked selectmen in October to consider making the chief's position contractual so the position could be filled quickly. 

Under the Civil Service process, the town would have had to wait for the state exam in May and then wait for the results to be posted, which could take until October. The selectmen voted 4-1 Oct. 16 in favor of removing the job from Civil Service.

The next chief will sign a contract with the town and be considered an at-will employee, meaning the town can replace the chief without going through the Civil Service Commission.

Job requirements for chief include a bachelor's degree "with a demonstrated supervisory experience at a rank of sergeant or above," and a preference for a candidate with a master's degree in public administration, business administration or criminal justice.

The salary range is $79,985 to $95,383, plus educational incentive pay consistent with state law.

The starting salary is subject to negotiation with the town.

After town approval to remove the position from Civil Service, a green light was needed from state lawmakers. The town submitted a Home Rule petition to the Legislature on Nov. 14, and it was enacted Tuesday.

This is the second time the issue of removing the chief's position from Civil Service has arisen. Town meeting members voted it down in 1994, before Chief Sampson took the job.

Officers of the town's patrolmen's union wanted to have the position removed from Civil Service.

Chief Sampson scored the highest on the Civil Service exam and was appointed chief in 1998. He started out as a part-time officer as a teenager, and then joined the force full-time as a patrol and canine officer in 1972.


----------

